# My Personal Best!



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

I was able to pull this guy threw the ice yesterday 2/1/14 at Hyrum. Close to 11" long with a 7 1/2" girth.
Besides the personal best Perch I have also had a few other first on the ice this year at Hyrum. Last week on 1/24/14 I caught a Bass witch was my first while ice fishing it was about 12" & fat! Also caught my first Tiger Trout at Hyrum. Just a small guy about 8". I have seen the DWR has planted a bunch of Tigers in there but such a small size I think they become fish food? I have not heard of many guys catching any at Hyrum so it was good to see one. Sorry no photos of the Bass or Tiger. All I had was my cell phone & I got my finger in the way on the Tiger photo & the Bass photos were so blurry not worth posting. You will have to take my word for it. I waited until I got home for the Perch so my wife could use her camera.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Sweet! I pulled a perch out of there a couple weeks ago that was that exact same size.
Thats cool about the tiger and bass too. How was the ice? Edges?


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

Ice still very thick...over 15". Edges ok too, except having to climb over the sheeted up stuff. Ice was very slick on Sat. after the rain. Saw guys falling just walking. There was one guy that was taking advantage of the slick smooth ice. He was skating all over the place.
There was 2 gals that went threw the ice on snowmobile a week or so ago. Not exactly sure of the location but thought it was odd as thick as the ice is.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

That is a fatty, I grew up in Maine where they get longer but don't recall ever catching one that fat.


----------

